# Pinarello FP3 Dura Ace



## fatboyjoe

Hi, any thoughts on the new FP3? Please share your thoughts (for those who have one or atleast tested one). Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## HB Triathlete

The FP3 is a great bike. Very comfortable ride yet with a stiff fast frame. I test rode the Ridley Noah, the Cervelo R3, and the Pinarello FP3. I bought the FP3. It was by far the best handling and most comfortable bike of the three, and the least expensive.


----------



## shachah7

FP3 is an excellent bike. Very comfortable ride and begs to be riden hard. Stiffer than fp6 but perhaps not as compliant. Similiar to comparing a prince to a paris. Excellent build quality and well finished - I have no problems with this being manufactured in taiwan. Engineering and quality all controlled by pinarello so nothing really to worry about except for those people hung up about saying their italian bike has been made in taiwan.

Prince frame is stiffer than FP3 and lighter by a couple of 100g but the difference could probably only be fully exploited on a pro level. 

Only thing I'd change is the stock most chall wheels. They are good honest rims (quoted by most as being 1500g - probably without skewers) but bike deverses some better wheels.


----------



## LeDomestique

I'm curious about this bike as well. Its upgrade time (again....jeez...how time flies) and I'm torn between a Cannondale Super 6 Ultegra and the FP3 Ultegra. They are within 200$ of each other. 

Knowing very little about Pinarellos (I have a CAAD9 now), I"m interested in the FP3, but...I dont know...I get this itchy feeling that its the poor cousin of the Pinarello family? Is my perception wrong?

The Super 6 is C'dale top frame, with only components making the difference between the range. Pina's got the Prince, FP6, FP5, FP3, etc....

Where does the FP3 sit on the range?


----------



## shachah7

LeDomestique,

I haven't riden a supersix, but they come in different flavours of carbon, correct me if I am wrong? Best to ride the two if possible to buy the best ride for your needs.

FP3 is made in same mould as prince with with different carbon 30HM12K compared with 50HM12K. Difference is about 200g. 30HM carbon vs 50M carbon is not much difference for bike construction as tensile strength or breaking strength under tensile load is not the most important criteria. Personally I feel modulus is more important as it dictates how much the material will stretch under load - stiffness. Steel has a tensile strength of ~300MPa, 30HM carbon has tensile strength of 30000MPa. Ofcourse steel is more robust...

FP5 same carbon as FP3 made in same mould as F4:13 - pinny's first carbon frame.

FP6 same as paris but with lower grade 30HM carbon vs 46HM.

FP3 frame is definitely very good, fast ride. Its also made in taiwan if you have a problem with that. But engineering and quality control by pinarello. Better buy high end colnago if want made in italy.


----------



## LeDomestique

Thanks shachah. I will certainly ride both. As far as I know there is only 1 flavour for the super 6.


----------



## cgrayson9

I purchased a FP3 in January .... *Love this bike!!!* Great ride and fast! I really would like to drop the weight from 17.3 to 16. Any ideas appreicated. Note: I don't want to stay with clincher style wheel.


----------



## iridepinarello

*FP3 - Very Nice*

I have an FP3, and a Prince. 

The FP3 is a great bike. I thought it was going to be a "cheap" feeling bike and it's anything but that. Solid, responsive, fun to ride, and a great bike. I have Dura Ace 7900 on, but am switching to Campy 11. I can't say anything bad about it.

That said, I still like my Prince a bit more


----------



## cgrayson9

Took my FP3 for a good ride on Saturday. It is so smooth and fast. I'm not a great rider, but it just flys by others. Several guys commented on what a beautiful bike it is. 

I ordered a set of Dura Ace carbon/alum clincher wheels for it. Should drop a pound of rolling weight. Chose 145 psi tires.

Can't wait for next Saturday!!!


----------



## cgrayson9

Wow... the Dura Ace wheels are an awesome addition. I can't believe how much faster the bike is now. Must have gained 2 -3 MPH and climing is great. Dusted all my friends... feeling great.


----------



## shachah7

cgrayson9 said:


> Wow... the Dura Ace wheels are an awesome addition. I can't believe how much faster the bike is now. Must have gained 2 -3 MPH and climing is great. Dusted all my friends... feeling great.


Wow so its a big improvement over the standard most wheels. What tire pressure are you riding?


----------



## cgrayson9

I pumped up to 145 psi. The ride was smoother than the Most wheels at 120 psi. I think this is due to the carbon center ring.


----------



## revdhjones1

try fulcrum wheels also if you want to upgrade from the most chall wheel. i am using fulcrum 1's with vittoria evo cx 320's and the entire riding experience has changed. much better acceleration and better compliancy without the aero section of the challs


----------



## CARBON110

gentlemen -


P L E A S E don't pump your tires up to 145 psi

that is dangerous and delivers poor ride quality, poor traction in rain, and a harsher ride from your tires. It increases the chances of a blow out thanks to increased pressure

don't be stupid

Dura Ace wheels are nice, but they don't equate to 2-3 mph faster - the rider does not the wheels - don't swallow ALL of the marketing

sorry to be a kill joy but use some commonsense please especially if you're riding with others

BE RESPONSIBLE! try riding at 85-100 psi MAX much smoother, safer, and better cornering 

that being said -

anyone ride your FP3 on dirt roads? I beat my bikes hard, I grease them well and properly maintain them but can the FP3 handle dirt roads, bunny hoping at speed over road obstacles if required, etc?


----------



## james_in_Italy

CARBON110 said:


> P L E A S E don't pump your tires up to 145 psi


When I bought my FP3 last year (from the Pinarello factory in Treviso) the Pinarello mechanic instructed me to inflate the front to 7.8 bar (113 psi) and the rear to 8.0 bar (116 psi). This was for Zonda wheels with stock Continental tires.



CARBON110 said:


> anyone ride your FP3 on dirt roads?


While I try to stay on pavement I frequently find myself on cobblestone sections and occasionally in gravel. Granted, I do slow down a bit, but the FP3 handles the bumps in the road just fine. I might add that the Zonda wheels have been holding their own quite nicely as well.


----------

